# Back to the shaper



## rock_breaker (Aug 15, 2022)

Knee surgery has me in the thread titled "Nothing" until today. Had the daughter pull me up the 2 steps into the shop, my cane and tool benches make it easy to get around. Last effort was making a straight side in a torch cut length of mystery metal. Fortunately no problems. The goal is tee nuts to fit my adjustable angle plate.  Today's work was to make a flat side opposite the torch cut. Using a "V" shaped bit I cut approximately 0.020 "X 0.020" right to left and 0.005"X 0.020" left to right. Just trying to learn. I will cut the torch cut section off with my bandsw next.

For those interested,  i n a former thread I asked about tool sharpeningand later came up with 2 sources. The first was in the video _Six Projects for the Shaper by Rudy Kouhoupt_ and in the text _Machineshop- Operations and Setups; Lascoe, Nelson and Porter._

Have a good day
Rock Breaker


----------



## brino (Aug 15, 2022)

Hi Ray,



rock_breaker said:


> Had the daughter pull me up the 2 steps into the shop


That's a good kid you got there.
I hope we all have that (physical and emotional/mental) support when we need it!



rock_breaker said:


> Fortunately no problems. The goal is tee nuts to fit my adjustable angle plate.


Take it easy and don't do too much, too soon.
Stick to any physiotherapy they assigned as homework. Keep the joint ....well, ah jointed?!?!

It is good to keep the mind and body active.
However accepting the new, temporary limits can be the most painful.

We are all routing for you here!
Brian


----------

